# Bath Bomb help



## gigig (Oct 13, 2008)

I need help. I followed the utube video for making bath bombs but I did not add the clay. The first try, they EXPLODED when I took them out of the mold. They more than doubled in size. The second time the 2 halves would not stay stuck together when I took them out of the mold. What am I doing wrong.


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 13, 2008)

If they got bigger, they were too wet. Liqud makes them expand. It could be liquid color, fragrance, witch hazel etc.

If the 2 sides did ot stay together, you did not pack them tight enough or they were too dry. 

They are tricky to master.


----------



## Healinya (Oct 13, 2008)

I've never seen the youtube video, but I have made them based off thise one.

http://video.about.com/candleandsoap/Ho ... -Bombs.htm


----------



## gigig (Oct 13, 2008)

thank ya'll. I do think the ones that expoded were too wet because after they set all night they were still mushy. I will try again tomorrow and pack tighter, I was just afraid I would break the molds because they are flimsy. and thank you much for the link too.


----------



## malia (Oct 13, 2008)

*Bath Bombs*

I'm a newbie at making bath products, but I can make BB like crazy. It's based of the Coastal Scent You Tube Video. I really like how the clay makes the bombs really hard and I love the way the clay feels in on my skin. I haven't had any batches go bad with that recipe. I made my first batch of coconut milk bath bombs with honey powder, using kaolin clay. They turned out awesome, and very easy to make. 

Here are a couple of pics of my BB's on flickr.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2940729326/


----------



## Healinya (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh my gosh :shock: , you made those?! WoW! They are beautiful.


----------



## malia (Oct 13, 2008)

*Bath Bombs*

Thank You!


----------



## SimplyE (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Bath Bombs*



			
				malia said:
			
		

> I'm a newbie at making bath products, but I can make BB like crazy. It's based of the Coastal Scent You Tube Video. I really like how the clay makes the bombs really hard and I love the way the clay feels in on my skin. I haven't had any batches go bad with that recipe. I made my first batch of coconut milk bath bombs with honey powder, using kaolin clay. They turned out awesome, and very easy to make.
> 
> Here are a couple of pics of my BB's on flickr.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2940729326/



You are my new hero!  How do you make them so glossy?  I WILL master them!!!


----------



## malia (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: Bath Bombs*

Thank you for the nice words! It means a lot from others that's been making bath products longer than me.

The BBs are in shrink wrap. I put them in shrink wrap about 3 hours after making them. 

I am looking for different acrylic ornament shapes.. Christmas tree, snow flake?? Anything different. I have hearts and stars. If anyone knows where I might find this, send me a PM.

Thanks again!


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Oct 14, 2008)

I think they're shiny because they're wrapped in plastic hehe  but they look great, love the confetti like pieces!


----------



## LJA (Mar 13, 2009)

Bath bombs will be the death of me.  I can either get them to float with a lame fizz or sink with a great fizz.  Apparently getting floating ones with a great fizz is a bit tougher to achieve.   :evil:  

I have bombs coming out of my ears here that, for all intents and purposes, are completely adequate to use at home and they make you feel very soft, but I can't get the floating/fizzing exactly right.  I want them to roll and bob on the top of the water.  The coastal scents recipe works but they warted for me.  I'll have to try it again with less spritzing, maybe.

Here's the latest in the bomb making circus:  My daughter had the idea of vacuum sealing some bombs with a food vacuum sealer.  You know - thinking they'd retain shape better and keep them "fresher" and then add a cute label, ribbon, or whatever.  Well, all went well at first.  They looked great.  I didn't get any speckling at all etc., but last night I heard a soft "crackle" when walking by the bag they were in.  All the packages had swollen to 4 times their size and they were ready to burst!     I had to pop all the packages!  Oy vey!  I swear, these things have proved to be my biggest challenge in the stuff I make.  Drives me nuts!  :evil:


----------



## carebear (Mar 13, 2009)

I tried vacuum packaging mine when I first started too!

Don't worry about sinking - most do.


----------



## LJA (Mar 13, 2009)

Did your pouches swell up too, Carebear?  LOL!   It was pretty comical.


----------



## Mineralbathhouse (Oct 18, 2016)

I'm new to the forum. I need help figuring out my bath bomb recipe.. I'm stuck... the very first ones I made turned out perfect.(they stuck together,they cured without cracking, and they have been in a local store and stayed hard and didn't turn soft) I added corn starch recently because I ran out of LAL(salsa) and I've had nothing but problems. (They won't stick together no matter how wet or dry, sometimes I can get them molded and laid out but then they crumble and won't hold shape, or they cure just fine for a day but the third day they have cracked and expanded. Some do really well but then they turn soft and expand when I leave them at the local store... I'm in school and in my spare time I come home and work diligently on these, I have more products I make but I want to perfect this before I move on.. I've posted them for selland people ask about them but I can't sell good ones at first and then the others not good at all... please help me ...I've posted pics below to show how they turn out and this is them in the curing process but after is a mess...


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Oct 18, 2016)

My first piece of advice is to pull all products from sale until you get things sorted. Selling an inferior product is not ethical


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 18, 2016)

Mineralbathhouse said:


> I'm new to the forum. I need help figuring out my bath bomb recipe.. I'm stuck... the very first ones I made turned out perfect.(they stuck together,they cured without cracking, and they have been in a local store and stayed hard and didn't turn soft) I added corn starch recently because I ran out of LAL(salsa) and I've had nothing but problems. (They won't stick together no matter how wet or dry, sometimes I can get them molded and laid out but then they crumble and won't hold shape, or they cure just fine for a day but the third day they have cracked and expanded. Some do really well but then they turn soft and expand when I leave them at the local store... I'm in school and in my spare time I come home and work diligently on these, I have more products I make but I want to perfect this before I move on.. I've posted them for selland people ask about them but I can't sell good ones at first and then the others not good at all... please help me ...I've posted pics below to show how they turn out and this is them in the curing process but after is a mess...


 
This post is from 2009.  Please start a new thread.  You will likely get more responses.   Also, please go to the introduction forum and tell us a bit about yourself.

Welcome to the forum!


----------

